# Advice



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

I was wondering if anyone could help me on this. Myself and dh are hopefully starting treatment in January all being well. I usually do a show with a musical society for the whole month  as we run for 19 shows with 2 on a saturday. At the min im in 2 minds as i dont know what way the treatment would affect me physically and mentally.

Can any of you advise me what I should do as i dont want to attend rehearsals and realise in Jan that im not fit for being on stage.

Thanks
Jillyhen xx


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi jillyhen,

if it was me, i would def go ahead with the shows.  i think the hardest thing i found about tx was the time and the waiting, even when it actually started.  most people carry on working etc until ec or et and i think it would be really good for you to have something to take your mind of tx and if you enjoy it then all the better for your mind and to help you relax through tx.

good luck with tx and whatever you decide is right for you.

betty xx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Go ahead as normal - so many times I didnt book holidas - just in case - my life was on hold so just try and continue as you would normaly do.  You will only have to take it easy the day of EC and ET .


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd go for it, the show will give you something positive to focus on when the hormonal effect kicks in.  With both my IVF and FET (had to have freeze all of embryos due to 27 eggs at EC), I was ok physically but emotionally was another thing.  The only thing that would concern me is if your times for going to get the drugs, scans or EC/ET clash with rehearsals.  When you say you're starting tx in January, I assume you mean that you're starting on January's AF, in which case depending on what date your AF comes, it could be February before you actually start d/r.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls, we have been told so far that we should get the letter in nov. I had been told by a work colleague that i would need to take it easy as she found  it very hard and exhausting. To be honest doin the show leaves me exhausted anyway as im out every nite from the start of january till the show ends ist week feb.

Im prob just being a drama queen but dont want to jepardise things either as we are just so desperate to have a wee bundle.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Totally understand Jilly, but as the others have said its best to try and get on wiht things - its more the emotional side of things that will effect you when you are taking the meds - I found working and keeping busy the best thing to do.  Sitting onyour own mulling over everyting and googling like mad are a recipy for disaster - I know as I have been there.


----------

